# Bind9



## pavlar (Apr 7, 2020)

*After upgrade Bind , I received a message*

```
bind-tools: 9.14.9 -> 9.16.1
bind911: 9.11.14 -> 9.11.17

--------

Message from bind911-9.11.17:

--
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

End of life, please migrate to a newer version of BIND9.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2021-12-31.
```
What does it mean? I need Bind and Unbound does not suit me


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2020)

BIND 9.11 will be end-of-life on 31 December 2021 and won't be supported any more. So, you have more than a year to switch to a newer version of BIND.









						Which version of BIND do I want to download and install?
					

There are multiple versions of BIND available for download from ISC's website - how should you decide which one is right for your production environment?




					kb.isc.org


----------



## pavlar (Apr 7, 2020)

and which one is new? And is it possible to save settings Bind911 to Bind914 automatically?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2020)

You know you can look this up yourself too?

net/bind914 will expire in about a month. Bad choice.
net/bind916 is supported and according to the document I linked this is the new ESV (Extended Support Version).


----------



## pavlar (Apr 7, 2020)

Than is it possible to save settings Bind911 to Bind916 automatically by upgrading?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2020)

They both use the same directories and files. So just delete the old, install the new and see what this gets you. Make a backup copy of your /usr/local/etc/named directory, just as a precaution, in case something does break.


----------



## trev (Apr 14, 2020)

I was using net/bind911 and just deinstalled it and installed net/bind916 and everything, including my /usr/local/etc/namedb files, is still working ok.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 15, 2020)

The only configuration difference I could find between 911 and 916 (well, in my own set-up) was the deprecation of the dnssec-enable option. Other than that, it appears to be a drop-in replacement. No need to wait.


----------



## PMc (Apr 16, 2020)

9.14 has an issue that it might use huge amounts of memory with certain configurations - recently I got message that this had been fixed, so probably it is solved in 9.16.


----------



## Jose (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm going to wait a while. Looks like a major change:

A new asynchronous network communications system based on libuv is now used by named for listening for incoming requests and responding to them.

There's already been some friction:








						dns/bind 9.16.2 crashes with libuv v1.36.0 · Issue #2791 · libuv/libuv
					

Yesterday I upgraded the FreeBSD port of libuv to 1.36.0. Since then, several users reported crashes of Bind: see https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=245653 An experimental patch has ...




					github.com


----------

